# Sunblock for White Cats



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to use sunblock for my new cat and wondering if anyone can recommend a brand. She is mostly white, with some black areas, but her noes and ears are a pinkish colour, not a good thing in the Florida sun. She spends a fair bit of time outside on the lanai and also goes out on the boat and hangs out on the beach with us. 
I've been using Nutrogena sunblock on her but it is pretty potent and think I should be using something a little more gentle. Does anyone else have this problem and what do you use? 
Thanks


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

On my white bull terrier Leo's nose, ears and around his eyes when the sun finally comes out! I use products that the bullfrog line were made with: zinc oxide.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't thought about zinc, but thinking about it, zinc oxide is more of a physical block than chemical, so thats a better idea than what I'm using right now.


----------

